
Invest in Things That Matter – Please Stop Funding Social Media Apps - vike27
https://medium.com/@javier_noris/invest-in-things-that-matter-61a08d03bd2a#.thqjviwe8
======
paulddraper
At the risk of sounding obvious, social media "matters" too, or at least
billions of people think so.

